# Caledon Field Shoot



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips for someone trying out Field for the first time? Also does it go on rain or shine?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Good sight marks. Bug repellent. Binoculars. Make sure you're in a group with someone who knows the rules, and ask a lot of questions.

Yep, rain, shine, snow, sleet, fog, stifling humidity - everything except lightning.

Have fun!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well we hit everything (and I mean everything) but sunny and warm the first time round lets hope we get those 2 in this time 
I'm sure you will enjoy it, to this day I have never heard of anyone who tried field for the first time and didn't want to come back!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Me! Only one time.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

But I think I could make the OAA interesting this year, so maybe one more time.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

TRDJer said:


> Does anyone have any tips for someone trying out Field for the first time? Also does it go on rain or shine?


Was a newbie in Elmira a few weeks ago. Sight scope for short shots 20 to 35 *feet *and 60,70,80 yards. Goes rain or shine. I was the only one without a scope cover so I was looking through rain drops all day. Lense cleaner is good also. Arrow lube is a must. I had non of it but was with a good group of guys that helped me out.
Go shoot and have a blast. First time I ever shot over 60 arrows in one day. 114 to be exact and came home only missing one arrow.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

I was wondering about a scope cover, might be too late now unless anyone knows about someone in the GTA who carries them


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Small plastic bag will work just as well.

Remember that in field archery, you stand *behind* the stake, not straddling the line like you do in target. Apparently some not-so-newbies don't know that...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Can't wait for sunday!!
Gonna be tons O fun!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bring at least 8 arrows... more if you're in the habit of shooting the middle... arrow lube doesn't hurt either.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Is there high potential for arrow carnage?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

TRDJer said:


> Is there high potential for arrow carnage?



Depends how good you are at shooting up and down hills.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

In that case I don't know, I've only shot indoors. My 3rd axis is leveled though


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

You will be fine, field target butts are pretty big and hard to miss, just go and have fun.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Caledon field course is pretty flat. Only one target you need to cut and that's only a yard. Going to repeat myself...bring bug repellent. It's gonna be nasty back there on Sunday.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Can't wait to shoot on Sunday. Hopefully no sleet or super high winds.. hahaha. I'll stay behind the stakes this time Stan... hahaha


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

So Stash, are we talking Skin So Soft (family friendly) or are we talking nasty smelling Deep Woods Off?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

araz do the rules state behind the stakes or where you just kidding international rules state within 1 foot of peg now don`t even have to touch peg ...I think anyways .....


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

My friend and I are looking forward to it, give it a shot then likely end up going to many more. I'll need to find bug spray. Any suggested foot ware?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Durhampro said:


> So Stash, are we talking Skin So Soft (family friendly) or are we talking nasty smelling Deep Woods Off?


A bag of Thermacells.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry but a few of us from Windsor way will be opting for the Great Lakes sectionals this weekend, 28F-28H-14 Animal, and it's only 45min away, will see most of you at Elmira, good luck to all going to Caledon


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> araz do the rules state behind the stakes or where you just kidding international rules state within 1 foot of peg now don`t even have to touch peg ...I think anyways .....


Maybe you're thinking 3D rules? 

From the IFAA rulebook for field: _No archer shall shoot from in front of the appropriate marker. One foot shall not be more than six inches behind or a maximum of three feet to either side of such marker. For all animal rounds, marked or unmarked, one foot shall touch or not be more than six inches behind or to either side of such marker._


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

TRDJer said:


> Any suggested foot ware?


The course is dry and fairly level. Anything you're comfortable with (not sandals or flipflops ), but good hiking boots are always decent field archery footwear.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

basically 6 inches and not in front cool sure footing which is good


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hot and Humid for tomorrow folks!
Lot's of water and cool clothes is what I recommend .

Looking forward to it!
Shawn


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

I haven't been able to find how much the event costs, anyone know?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Normally 15 or 20 just like a 3D event.
Lunch for a nominal fee going to the club


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Sounds Good, I'll be the bearded young guy with the green VE+.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Another quick question, do your shafts have to be marked with your initials?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No. That's only a FITA (WA) rule.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shoot today. The weather was good (although, very hot and humid). There was a good turnout, 28 archers I believe. April ran the shoot and did a great job setting it up and running it. Nice to see a few newbies. I believe about 8 new guys and gals were there. I hope everyone had a good time.

Chris


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

I certainly had a good time. It wasn't as hot as I was expecting and there was no torrential downpours like Saturday. Shooting a 508 for my first field shoot doesn't seem too shabby


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Very hot yesterday!! Fun had by all though. The elusive Golden Maple Leaf is still not in my grasp!! But I had a blast! Love seeing some new people(myself being quite new to field) and friends you don't get to see often enough. Great day. Great shoot. Great friends. That's what its all about. Cheers. Shawn


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

:crybaby2: I was looking forward to going yesterday .... but when hubby's crew flaked on him completely, I did the nice wifely thing and busted my butt with him to set up the 3d course for next weekend. Got most of it done, and now feel like I'm going to die.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh ya, I forgot to mention, I have the greatest wife ever!!!


----------

